# "unsupported drive"???



## r2texas (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a Powermac 7600 with a Sonnet 800mhz G4 upgrade running OS9.2.2.
I recently acquired a new hard drive: ST373307LCREF 73.4GB SEAGATE 4.7MS ULTRA 320 80PIN, and attempted to install it (after attaching an 80Pin to 50Pin adaptor). I set it to SCSI address 1 and put it in the second drive bay withthe intention of copying from my old boot drive and then removing the old drive, and changing the SCSI address on the new one to 0.
However, when I boot the system (from the old boot drive) and then run drive setup, it tells me that the drive at SCSI 1 is not supported (and therefore cannot be initialized). 
Anybody have an idea about how to get this drive to work? I didn't expect it to run at Ultra 320 speed on this machine, but I expected it to run. The only jumper I installed on the 80-50pin adaptor was the one on ID0 that gave it the SCSI address of 1. The other available places for jumpers are: ID1-3, SNC(Synchronous, SNC (Synchronous again), LED, REM (RMT-Start), DLY (Start Delay), and TPR (Termination Power).


----------

